# 1/25 Batmobile sneak preview



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Hyper-Accurate Batmobile photos from Round 2. Work and revisions are still being done on it.

http://1966batvehicles.yuku.com/topic/3969


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

[Flounder]“Oh boy, this is gonna be great!” :thumbsup:[/Flounder]


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looks very cool. As we might have expected it is hugely more detailed than the current repop. But in the larger scale and with the much more modern machining and molding capabilities now that was to be expected as well. This will be a great one to get my hands on. I am currently starting the repop which will be great fun as I recall building one of the Aurora originals back in the mid-60s when the show was on the air. It was a nice take by Barris on the cartoon character and turned out to be a cool car.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i am really liking this !!:thumbsup: 
love the detail in the interior esp. the Bat phone . 
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So it looks mighty fine indeed!
A few observations...snap kit version = figures but no engine
glue version = no figures but includes engine
deluxe kit = who knows?

MMM


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great, and I understand their trying to make it accurate to the 1:1 Batmobile, but I'm not loving the engine. Based on the show, the Batmobile has some sort of atomic powered engine, not a standard V8 with a standard exhaust system. Would be nice if Round 2 included a futuristic atomic engine as an option, something along the lines of a turbine engine that feeds into the rocket exhaust. Of course, this could be scratch built, but it would be nice it it was included. Plus, they might sell more kits that way, since modelers may like to have both versions, accurate and fantasy.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

^ Fun idea, but as you know, more parts means more tooling costs, which translates to higher retail price. If there's enough demand for a fantasy turbine engine, I'm sure the aftermarket will take care of it. 

BTW, the body of the Lincoln Futura concept car was built on a modified Lincoln chassis and engine. After the Futura had been reworked into the Batmobile, dangerous cracks in the frame were discovered. So the entire body was lifted off the frame and attached to a lengthened Ford LTD or Galaxie chassis, including the stock Ford engine. I assume this is the version depicted in the kit.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Awesome that they give you the V-8 engine! I wonder if the chassis will fit under the Revell Lincoln Futura kit?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

You're getting what the real car has,not the fantasy.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

falcondesigns said:


> You're getting what the real car has,not the fantasy.


I understand that, just saying it would be nice if R2 included an option for a fantasy turbine/atomic engine since the show is a fantasy anyway.

For example, check out the re-released Aurora Batmobile. Aurora clearly shows a turbine/atomic engine molded on the chassis. Basic, but it's there. Granted, I understand why most people want R2's new kit to represent the real life car and I'm glad their including the parts for this.

But, the Batmobile is a fantasy car driven by a fantasy crime fighter on a fantasy show and is supposed to have a futuristic power plant, which, IMHO, R2 should include in their kit. Doesn't have to be anything fancy since no one knows what this power plant is supposed to look like. I'm sure I'm not to only one who would be interested in this.

Just saying it would be nice, but it's definitely not a deal breaker for me, been waiting for a 1/25 styrene kit for a long time!


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Awesome that they give you the V-8 engine! I wonder if the chassis will fit under the Revell Lincoln Futura kit?


Assuming the new Batmobile is in accurate 1/25 scale, the chassis will be a little too big for the Futura. The Revell Lincoln Futura is actually closer to 1/27.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I would just love to have a large, 1/12 or 1/8 scale Batmobile kit, like the large-scale Monogram and Lindberg car and hotrod kits of past decades.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

That kit looks fantastic!
The enngine in the 'Ultra' Diecast (or whatever it wsa called) was the fantasy turbine- I will probably scratch up something similar for the model kit. Sort of like the Bladerunner Spinners were powered by VW engines (like a lot of movie cars did back then). It might be accurate to the filmed vehicle, but I want to match the 'ideal' vehical in the show's context.
It is fantastic to see a proper model kit with today's accuracy and tooling of this subject. The later Batmobiles had some nice features, but for some reason the classic Adam West version is for me the one true BAtmobile....


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> I would just love to have a large, 1/12 or 1/8 scale Batmobile kit, like the large-scale Monogram and Lindberg car and hotrod kits of past decades.


1/8 would be cool.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*To me, there are only 2 TRUE batmobiles...the 1966 one, and the one from "batman begins":thumbsup:*


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks cool! I hope they do all the lights etc in clear or coloured clear plastic.


----------



## packard400 (Apr 24, 2006)

scotpens said:


> ^ Fun idea, but as you know, more parts means more tooling costs, which translates to higher retail price. If there's enough demand for a fantasy turbine engine, I'm sure the aftermarket will take care of it.
> 
> BTW, the body of the Lincoln Futura concept car was built on a modified Lincoln chassis and engine. After the Futura had been reworked into the Batmobile, dangerous cracks in the frame were discovered. So the entire body was lifted off the frame and attached to a lengthened Ford LTD or Galaxie chassis, including the stock Ford engine. I assume this is the version depicted in the kit.


The original Lincoln Futura frame was actually a prototype Mark II chassis.
The Mark II and standard Lincoln frames are completely different.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Oops, double post.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> The enngine in the 'Ultra' Diecast (or whatever it wsa called) was the fantasy turbine- I will probably scratch up something similar for the model kit. Sort of like the Bladerunner Spinners were powered by VW engines (like a lot of movie cars did back then). It might be accurate to the filmed vehicle, but I want to match the 'ideal' vehical in the show's context.


Yeah, I guess a futuristic flying car with an aircooled VW flat-four just doesn't seem quite right!


packard400 said:


> The original Lincoln Futura frame was actually a prototype Mark II chassis.
> The Mark II and standard Lincoln frames are completely different.


Thanks for the clarification. Now that I think about it, I seem to recall reading that Ford originally planned to introduce its retractable steel hardtop on a Lincoln Continental Mark II model, but ended up producing the Ford Skyliner instead. There were two production Mark II frames set aside for retractable-hardtop prototypes that were never built, and one of them ended up being used for the Futura.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

scotpens said:


> [Flounder]“Oh boy, this is gonna be great!” :thumbsup:[/Flounder]


oooh yeah!





SUNGOD said:


> Looks cool! I hope they do all the lights etc in clear or coloured clear plastic.


i think with R2's recent production history, its very safe to assume that they will.


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

Zathros said:


> *To me, there are only 2 TRUE batmobiles...the 1966 one, and the one from "batman begins":thumbsup:*


I'd take the Anton Furstmobile over the Tumbler any day


----------

